

Show HN: Multi-user web bash terminal built in Ruby - pocha
https://github.com/pocha/terminal-codelearn

======
ams6110
_Note : security etc has not been taken care._

~~~
niggler
There's a non-techincal problem of making sure that no one does something
stupid

~~~
pocha
Actually no. Its purely technical. Here are the steps :-

1\. Limit user privileges <http://linux.die.net/man/5/limits.conf>

2\. Create a jailed environment & copy limited binaries in the environment for
him to execute <http://olivier.sessink.nl/jailkit/>

It is pretty big a technical problem. Most of the server selling guys anyway
do the above things. They miss the web based shell though.

